# Kim Kardashian is gonna shoot with me one day



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

x


----------



## mishele (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that.....you poor thing!!


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

x


----------



## photocist (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sorry....what did you want to hear? 
YAY!!!! You are amazing!!! I wish I was you!!


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

x


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> I'm sorry....what did you want to hear?
> YAY!!!! You are amazing!!! I wish I was you!!


 
Not going to lie, I wish I was him/her.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't get it......  Did you lose a bet?


----------



## ghache (Feb 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> I'm sorry....what did you want to hear?
> YAY!!!! You are amazing!!! I wish I was you!!


 

WOWWWW I LOLED. Priceless reaction lol.
I wish i was him.


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

x


----------



## quiddity (Feb 25, 2011)

grats, dont trip the shutter prematurely


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

x


----------



## MissCream (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol I would also be excited, she is a beautiful, dumb, but beautiful none the less. Not to mention if you have her in your portfolio that would give you a huge leg up. Did she just say she would to make you happy though?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 25, 2011)

i hope it happens for you. that's damn big.
i certainly wouldnt turn it down.


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 25, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> i hope it happens for you. that's damn big.
> i certainly wouldnt turn it down.



Thank you. :]


----------



## MissCream (Feb 25, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I would also be excited, she is a beautiful, dumb, but beautiful none the less. Not to mention if you have her in your portfolio that would give you a huge leg up. Did she just say she would to make you happy though?
> ...



I actually didn't read it at all, I'm on my iPhone and it seemed like a lot of work! That's awesome though, I would be stoked!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2011)

My deepest condolences go out to you.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> My deepest condolences go out to you.


 
Ditto.    Not a fan of the Kardashians...

However... I'm not a fan of a lot of people and I'd still shoot them if they held that kind of celebrity status, and I'd probably love every minute of it.  No one said I'd have to be BFFs with them after the fact, right?  :lmao:

Congrats.

Post pics... OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 26, 2011)

When Pierce Morgan show started, I watched for about two weeks until the Kardashian sisters showed up. Well, I turned the tv off for the next month.

Nevertheless, good for you. It's indeed a rare chance, just hope that it's going to be more than just once a life time for you.

A suggestion. Instead of studio shot like thousands of other photographers have done, photograph them in their work environment in candid ways, help them build a respectable professional image, something fresh..... I mean, if you look at their photos, they all have the same look.


Or or... take them out of their comfort zone.... like eating baby seals or stabbing cute kittens. Now THAT will sell!


----------



## reznap (Feb 26, 2011)

Why do you guys always, always, ALWAYS take the bait?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 26, 2011)

if it happens, good for him.
if not, what do i give a ****?
either way...it doesnt really affect me.

i guess if i had an opportunity like that, i'd want people to be happy for me.
and if i was lying to get attention...well that would make me pathetic. 

i see the bait, but im not sure ive taken it yet.


----------



## Calypso b (Feb 26, 2011)

What was the question?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2011)

WTF is 
*Kim Kardashian*

 ?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> When Pierce Morgan show started, I watched for about two weeks until the Kardashian sisters showed up. Well, I turned the tv off for the next month.
> 
> Nevertheless, good for you. It's indeed a rare chance, just hope that it's going to be more than just once a life time for you.
> 
> ...


 

Thank god Pierce Morgan is over there now what a plonker


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> When Pierce Morgan show started, I watched for about two weeks until the Kardashian sisters showed up. Well, I turned the tv off for the next month.
> 
> Nevertheless, good for you. It's indeed a rare chance, just hope that it's going to be more than just once a life time for you.
> 
> ...



I would second molested_cow's suggestion of trying to photograph Kim Kardashian out of her comfort zone. Why not try something ridiculous, like her with a book? Or maybe her with a computer? The shock value would be immense.


----------



## ghache (Feb 26, 2011)

Last time she made the cover of a magazine, the photographer asked her to pose naked and that he would cover her naked body parts with art work or something. magasine was printed and sent out we her fully naked ON THE COVER. she was mad as hell lol (seen that on the show). that was pretty funny. she said she wont pose naked any more even for vogue so forget about that HAHAHAHHA


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you told me that you were going to star in the sequel to her sex tape, I would be impressed. Just kidding, thats cool man. Congrats.


----------



## Roxanne (Feb 26, 2011)

If you get them post them up...........................
but kim K. has said many times she does not have a facebook and if that was her im sure her profile pic would be better than a pic of a billboard of herself.


----------



## j-digg (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats if its legit, I still wouldnt expect to actually shoot her / for her to keep her word until she actually shows up though..... Im not gunna lie I cant stand that whole damn family, but at least you get to shoot the one thats actually good looking... and as stated above, post pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Formatted (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know if this thread is win or fail.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 26, 2011)

I seriously doubt there's a single one of us who would decline a celebrity photo op. I can't believe some of the comments in this thread. Who asked for your personal opinion of her? Does it contribute or even matter if she's a skank? Are photographers really so petty that they cannot appreciate an opportunity for another? 

OP, good luck. I like the idea of getting her out of her natural element. Be cool and casual.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 26, 2011)

Formatted said:


> I don't know if this thread is win or fail.


 
Serious fail.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

It would be great for your portfolio if you take great pictures.

Just sayin', cuz this is the forum where all the pros post.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 26, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Not a fan of the Kardashians...
> 
> However... I'm not a fan of a lot of people and I'd still shoot them if they held that kind of celebrity status, and I'd probably love every minute of it.  No one said I'd have to be BFFs with them after the fact, right?  :lmao:
> 
> ...



Can't stand people like that either but if someone pays me to shoot them I would not turn down the opportunity. And shooting for a port photo is as good a reason.



Trever1t said:


> I seriously doubt there's a single one of us who would decline a celebrity photo op. I can't believe some of the comments in this thread. Who asked for your personal opinion of her? Does it contribute or even matter if she's a skank? Are photographers really so petty that they cannot appreciate an opportunity for another?
> 
> OP, good luck. I like the idea of getting her out of her natural element. Be cool and casual.


 
I agree with you. If jealous, bitter people left this forum, how many members would be left?


OP, congrats! Her photo in yourt port will most definitely be a great help to you.


----------



## Crabazon (Feb 26, 2011)

"Kimmy Kardash" is not "Kim Kardashian."

Facebook search her name, and you'll find maybe two hundred profiles with all the variations.


----------



## vtf (Feb 26, 2011)

Crabazon said:


> "Kimmy Kardash" is not "Kim Kardashian."
> 
> Facebook search her name, and you'll find maybe two hundred profiles with all the variations.



As stated earlier "post the pics or it never happened".

Congrats OP, great chance, eager to see results. 
Do it paparazzi style to make her feel at home.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

Might I suggest you learn to use the liquify tool in PS......to tone down her backside Or upsize, depending on how you roll.:lmao:


----------



## tambrico (Feb 26, 2011)

How do you know that's actually her?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

I trust twitter more. You actually get verified accounts, and its usually personally managed as opposed to myspace and facebook which are usually put up as promotional gimmicks and the person NEVER sees the messages.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 26, 2011)

Derrel said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > When Pierce Morgan show started, I watched for about two weeks until the Kardashian sisters showed up. Well, I turned the tv off for the next month.
> ...



Actually this has been done, did you ever see the come to california commercial, she's sitting in a beach chair (in a bathing suit of course) reading a physics book.

Congrats and good luck!  sounds like it will be quite an experience


----------



## Formatted (Feb 26, 2011)

I think OP is trolling.


----------



## Davor (Feb 26, 2011)

Formatted said:


> I think OP is trolling.



100%, no celebrity would post on your wall to let you know about a photo-shoot, that's what their managers do.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 26, 2011)

I just requested to be her friend   



LOL  JK.. even if it was a real account.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 26, 2011)

IF this was for real, and I stress IF then good for you. No one would turn down a chance to photograph a celebrity. Not unless your already a famous photographer who can choose which idiot to take pictures of or not. If you honestly believe this is her posting on your wall, I say put up or shut up.


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 26, 2011)

x


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 26, 2011)

Im with the ' *pics--or it never happened* '  too. 
I dont watch her shows or anything, or much care for her or any other reality show, or _Hollywood snob_ for that matter... *but* shes pretty F'ing hot. AND she knows a lot of people, in big places that could/will take your photography to the highest of its peak. Her pictures alone in your portfolio would be amazing for your career. so if in fact *THIS* is real,( which i have my doubts, sorry) Then Congrats to you! Most of all have fun!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt there's a single one of us who would decline a celebrity photo op. I can't believe some of the comments in this thread. Who asked for your personal opinion of her? Does it contribute or even matter if she's a skank? Are photographers really so petty that they cannot appreciate an opportunity for another?
> ...


 
I was going to post a response.....but then Elvis called and man can the king talk....:lmao:


----------



## Davor (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm still keeping my foot on the ground and saying this is fake, your story doesn't add up and to be honest you barely have any Pictures on the internet to call it worthy of taking Kim's pictures. 

And in one post your saying "she's good friends with my best friend."

Now your saying "She's cousins with my friend's best friend." 

So which one is it? i call this bs, im out.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

Why do people handle stuff like this all wrong?
See, first you actually do the shoot, and THEN you post it here. Duh!


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 26, 2011)

sweet opportunity.

you have to get ATYPICAL pics. Every picture of her ever, even her sex tape, is her being a cute girly girly playing the naif.

It would behoove you to show her as something different to set yourself apart. Show her as a dominatrix, rock star lesbian Joan Jett chick with guitars and anarchy spray paint in the bg, or take her pic with a bunch of vicious looking bulldogs. something out of the ordinary. since she's related to your boy, she'll be more receptive to this if you sell it to her.

better get a good makeup artist. if your town has a makeup school like the aveda institute, tap those students for free work. students are eager to get their name out, and they'll die to work on kim kadassian.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 26, 2011)

That's nothing. I was just offered to do a photo shoot for Paris Hiltin... (Cause that's how a celebrity would spell their name, or cute nicknames. Just sounds more professional, I guess). Oh hey, and good news! I have enough anti-bacterial for both of us! :lmao:

Why is this thread still going on? Anyone?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 26, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Why is this thread still going on? Anyone?



Once again......

[clears throat]

BECAUSE YOU KEEP POSTING IN IT!!!!!!


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 26, 2011)

x


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 26, 2011)

Gross.

That is, if it's real....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> *Oooookaaay. And on that note, I'm canceling my TPF account. This is out of control. People are so immature.
> 
> I'm moving to other PF and staying over the other photography forums out there.
> 
> ...



Well isn't that convenient.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> *Oooookaaay. And on that note, I'm canceling my TPF account. This is out of control; I don't need to sit here and justify myself to anyone.
> 
> Amateurs.
> 
> ...


 
Cmon, grow a thicker skin. Did you expect everyone to buy your story? ( whether its true or not? ). Don't be so serious and learn to laugh at yourself a bit. If you really know that its her, who gives a rats @ss what any of us think.


----------



## Heck (Feb 26, 2011)

If it is real or fake the haters are gonna hate  I don't blame the OP for hitting the eject button and leaving. Why post on a forum when your most times your gonna be met with a flame fest. I don't understand why all the hate on Kim. What has she done to anyone here? The ladies who knock her come off as jealous and petty cat fighters. It's one thing to crack a few jokes as we all love a wise crack but all I see is hate. 

Hold off while I put on my flame suit for my 2 cents :lmao:


----------



## Davor (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> *Oooookaaay. And on that note, I'm canceling my TPF account. This is out of control; I don't need to sit here and justify myself to anyone.
> 
> Amateurs.
> 
> ...



So why did you start the thread the first place. Oh yeah Amateurs? you have 10 pictures in your entire portfolio and you call your self a photographer. Please...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh man, I was really excited to see those pics! Damn.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

Davor said:


> loveDSLR said:
> 
> 
> > *Oooookaaay. And on that note, I'm canceling my TPF account. This is out of control; I don't need to sit here and justify myself to anyone.
> ...


 
Better yet, why is he posting in the beginners section, and then calling the readers amateurs?

People don't make any sense.


----------



## mishele (Feb 26, 2011)

Heck said:


> If it is real or fake the haters are gonna hate  I don't blame the OP for hitting the eject button and leaving. Why post on a forum when your most times your gonna be met with a flame fest. I don't understand why all the hate on Kim. What has she done to anyone here? The ladies who knock her come off as jealous and petty cat fighters. It's one thing to crack a few jokes as we all love a wise crack but all I see is hate.
> 
> Hold off while I put on my flame suit for my 2 cents :lmao:



MEOW.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> A little cliché maybe, with a different touch?
> 
> 1.



.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> loveDSLR said:
> 
> 
> > A little cliché maybe, with a different touch?
> ...


 
...This explains so much!


----------



## j-digg (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> *Oooookaaay. And on that note, I'm canceling my TPF account. This is out of control; I don't need to sit here and justify myself to anyone.
> 
> Amateurs.
> 
> ...


 
Changing forums isnt gunna result in a different response.... if you think this reaction is rough, you might as well cancel your internet connection along with your forum account.... welcome to teh interwebz... I say if it actually happens, take great photos and post them here to "prove people wrong".... Im sure the common member on this forum will be more impressed with an amazing picture moreso than who its of...especially any one person that accidentally stumbled into reality "celebrity".


----------



## Heck (Feb 26, 2011)

j-digg said:


> loveDSLR said:
> 
> 
> > *Oooookaaay. And on that note, I'm canceling my TPF account. This is out of control; I don't need to sit here and justify myself to anyone.
> ...




That might hold true most times but it is more than just a rough reaction he is getting. Now they using his own photos against him to smear him. I call that a gang of bullies who get kicks out of knocking people down. He may be better of on another forum were these types are not encouraged.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

Actually, in that thread, he had a much thicker skin than what he has demonstrated in this one.




loveDSLR said:


> I'm not the easiest guy to offend. If even possible. I could care less.


 
Apparently TPF broke him.


----------



## j-digg (Feb 26, 2011)

Heck said:


> j-digg said:
> 
> 
> > loveDSLR said:
> ...



True.. I dont condone these types of responses or actions, but I have seen infinite times worse on a number of other forums, in comparisson this one _is _pretty light.. especially after calling people posting in a beginner foum then calling them a bunch of amateurs, its what it evolved/devolved into... "pics or it didnt happen" is pretty much interent logic nowadays, and hell pics dont even prove truth especially on a forum that has photoshop enthusiasts ha  so starting a thread pre-photoshoot is just inviting these types of responses... the skepticism that is, not so much the ganging up and bashing.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree with Heck. 

I guess I just don't really understand why so many people had to bash him when he was just excited about something. I would be ecstatic if I could photograph her. I don't think he's lying, even if it's not her, he believes that it is so, whatever, congrats! 

And yeah, judging him because of who he is was a little far guys, thats not right. 

I usually agree with most of the people on here who are knocking him and I'm surprised at how some of you are acting right now. Your all smart, talented adults and there is no need to bully someone. I have an uncle who is gay and I'm quite offended by those who are making fun of him because of that.


----------



## Davor (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah i guess, i just don't give empathy to people who make up stories and i feel like this is one of them. But i don't have any right to bash either, as one artist to another... Do your thing.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > loveDSLR said:
> ...



Yes, it does--anybody who would pair closed-toe platform stilettos with a Canon d-slr...well...that's just a bad,bad match. A peep-toe pump with a little bit thicker,more substantial heel would look MUCH better with a Canon d-slr! (grin)

All kidding aside, I do not think it's fair to bring this photo up as some type of "evidence" against the OP...I actually think there's a pretty good chance that Kimmy Kardash,the user from Facebook, will do a photo shoot with the OP, since apparently, the OP is friends with a mutual friend of Kimmy Kardash, who is pretty high on the OP's photography skills. Seems believable.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

Evidence? Bashing?

Do you know just how hard it is to walk in heels AND pull it off?
Do you?

But let's see, somebody was strong enough to do it and post it, but is offended that nobody believes in this celebrity photoshoot, enough to walk out in a huff?

Give me a ****ing break.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 26, 2011)

I get to do a photoshoot with Charlie Sheen next week. He's my cousin's neighbor's great aunt's sister's husband's friend's dog's best friend's owner's brother's AA partner, and thought my photography was awesome... 

On a side note, if there's any truth to the OP's exclamation, good luck to him.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Evidence? Bashing?
> 
> Do you know just how hard it is to walk in heels AND pull it off?
> Do you?


 
Pffft I can do backhand springs in heels! 

It's okay Bitter, you'll get it someday. Just remember heel toe, heel toe.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence? Bashing?
> ...


There's more to it than heel, toe, heel, toe.


----------



## mishele (Feb 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I agree....lol I would break an ankle in those....lol I'm a volleyball gal!! I wear sneakers


----------



## MissCream (Feb 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I think you'd be better suited with wedges. Strengthen your ankles a bit. Maybe shave? You're beard may be throwing your center of balance off  :lmao:


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the entertainment folks - now I'm off to bed.


----------



## mishele (Feb 26, 2011)

Nite nite, Ron!!!


----------



## epp_b (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Kofman13 (Feb 26, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> x


 
i dont get it. was original post removed?


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 26, 2011)

^ Yep.


----------



## MohaimenK (Feb 26, 2011)

what is a kim kardashian?? :scratch:


----------



## vtf (Feb 26, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> That's nothing. I was just offered to do a photo shoot for Paris Hiltin... (Cause that's how a celebrity would spell their name, or cute nicknames. Just sounds more professional, I guess). Oh hey, and good news! I have enough anti-bacterial for both of us! :lmao:
> 
> Why is this thread still going on? Anyone?


 
I don't believe you, Paris does her photos exiting cars or in police bookings.


----------



## vtf (Feb 26, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> what is a kim kardashian?? :scratch:


 
:shock:


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 26, 2011)

I couldn't PM you, Bitter, so I'm posting on here once and for all so you can read what I was supposed to send you. Your inbox was full. Also, I deleted all my posts on here manually so I'm leaving this place for good and I won't check anymore posts on here, not even in this thread after this last post.

Take it for what it is.

Seriously, Bitter, for the longest time I thought you were one of the cooler guys on here. But for you to take a few minutes out of your time to actually go look up threads I've started and find the photo of me in heels from that thread and quote it for mockery purposes in my last thread shows otherwise, and shows your character. Immature, to say in the least, especially to allow it to happen or instigate it when you should be the one stopping these things. And then that "RauschPhotography" person went along thinking it was cute to continue on with it saying, "...This explains so much!" 

Hardy-har-har. I'm still wondering what it explains.

Clearly when I posted that photo of me in heels, in the original thread, I didn't care that it was out there -- otherwise I wouldn't have posted it in the first place. But it's the fact that you used that photo of me in the manner that you did when I did nothing wrong to you is what bothers me -- it's disrespectful -- it's not because people were making fun of me for it, I can care less about that. I'm gay. I'm used to people talking $#!t and bashing / harassing me in person and calling me names. I've grown accustomed to it and it doesn't bother me anymore so this is nothing.

I'm not leaving TPF because "it broke me," I'm leaving because there is more immaturity on here than I'm used to. I'm sure you'll agree to that -- you've been through 5,000+ posts so you've _seen _it all.

I've never attacked you or made fun of you, never had feud with you. I don't want an apology from you, either; it's useless. You're 42 years old, you shouldn't be getting lectured about this by a 23-year old. Enough said.

Take care,

Kameel

:camera:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow.

This is absolutely ridiculous.  I can't even find words right now.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 27, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Wow.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous.  I can't even find words right now.



I try to keep my words in books so I don't lose them like that.  Bookends help, but sometimes a book gets knocked off and left with pages open and those words just go crazy like a liberated ant farm.  Even if you do manage to get them all back you can never get them back in the right order.  It's a real pain to deal with.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> I couldn't PM you, Bitter, so I'm posting on here once and for all so you can read what I was supposed to send you. Your inbox was full. Also, I deleted all my posts on here manually so I'm leaving this place for good and I won't check anymore posts on here, not even in this thread after this last post.
> 
> Take it for what it is.
> 
> ...



Your arrow flew true to its mark. Bitter's main minion leapt to his defense within minutes,but to no avail, since your final shot went in deep, right to the vitals.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to see this picture of him in the heals lol. Where did it go?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 27, 2011)

TPF needs its own reality show.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 27, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> TPF needs its own reality show.


 
My cousin's sisters' best friend's teacher's Mother-in-law (twice removed) is Kimmy Kardash's bestest friend, and she said that Kimmy would host it!



And if you guys don't believe me, just look at the Facepage post I made up to prove it. Be careful, because if you make fun of me, I'm a gonna take my ball and go home because you people are a bunch of immature poopie heads.








(Dear Lord, I LOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE me some intrawebs!!)


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> WTF is
> *Kim Kardashian*
> 
> ?


  Ditto...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 27, 2011)

loveDSLR said:


> I couldn't PM you, Bitter, so I'm posting on here once and for all so you can read what I was supposed to send you. Your inbox was full. Also, I deleted all my posts on here manually so I'm leaving this place for good and I won't check anymore posts on here, not even in this thread after this last post.
> 
> Take it for what it is.
> 
> ...


 
 First, my inbox showed 86 of 100 messages allowed, so either someone is not being truthful, or it's a forum glitch from the upgrade. 
Now, yes indeed, there has been enough said about being lectured by a 23 year in regard to maturity. You taught me that the way mature people handle people not believing a claim, is to call them names and belittle them, and stomp off in a tiff and never come back. It is certainly mature to delete all your posts, in an attempt to remove evidence of the former. I still wonder about this though. You had the strength to withstand ridicule when posting a controversial image of yourself on a public forum, yet you leave in a huff because people don't believe you are going to do a photoshoot with Kim? Really? REALLY? Thank you for teaching me what maturity is. I appreciate it and will take it to heart. I shall now go and delete all my posts that might put me in a bad light because it's the mature thing to do. 

As far as minions go. There are also anti-minions, always ready to pounce and point fingers, and resort to name calling. The anti-minions might also want to take the teachings of maturity in this thread, to go delete all their immature posts that could be used against them. I always enjoy a good Pot-Kettle scenario. 

Maybe our next lecture should cover hypocrisy.


----------

